# 2011 F350 4400lb axle/spring upgrade?



## tobicat (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello all. I've been running a landscape business for many years and have had commercial customers asking me if I was interested in snow removal contracts for the last three years. I've been content not entering this field, but my employees have encouraging me to take it on. So after doing a little research and speaking to a Western Plow rep, I decided to buy a additional truck for plowing and adding a salter to one of my other trucks. 

I bought a 2011 Ford F350 Reg cab 4x4 with a 6.2 litre gas engine. The rep recommended a f350 4x4 so that's what I did. What he didn't mention was that I needed a 4800lb min front axle for any of their plows. Perhaps I'm to blame for not doing my homework but seeing that I met him in person to discuss plows and trucks and he never mentioned the different axle ratings I assumed I was good. As soon as I got home I googled the issue which brought me to this site. I read some older posts which mentioned the axles are the same but the springs are different and that all you have to do is upgrade the springs and your good to go. These posts were from over ten years ago so I'm wondering if this advice is still valid. Any help would be much appreciated. CHEERS!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

You ordered a new truck and didn't get the $85 plow prep package?


----------



## tobicat (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for response alldayrj. 

I didn't actually order it. I use a auto broker for all my vehicles who buys them from auctions. This seemed like the perfect truck until I found out about the need for a 4800lb axle rating.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Theres a few thing to check like your alternator out put, also the fan is different or at least it was on my 05 diesel. Also I would recommend 6k front springs. Our 06 came with the snow plow prep and it had 5200lb front springs and the v blade was about 3 inches off the ground when in the V position.


----------



## tobicat (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Brian. From what I've read the 6k springs are the way to go but was unsure if this was still applicable with new trucks. Even tho I know the v-plow is the most versatile, but I wanted to start off with a straight blade for the first season. I'm looking at the Western Midweight 7.5 @540lbs or the Western Pro Plow Series 2 7.5" @ 653lbs. I figure until the crew gets confident with what's involved I'll keep it simple. 

So am I right to assume adding 6k springs that my 350 will be able to handle either of these two plows?


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

Why would you get a 7.5 plow ? 8.5 or larger for comercial


----------



## tobicat (Nov 11, 2014)

Was unsure, but thought going with smaller plow would be easier to learn on and allow more manueverability. Also thought less weight of plow would be easier on my truck considering the front axle issue. If 6k springs are good enough for a 8.5 mb I'll consider.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

It is harder to plow with a small plow, you turn the wheel at all and the rear tires will go in the windrow (snow pushed to the side from the plow) and pull it all back into where you just cleared. It will also pack in down so it wont plow up. 

Even 8 foot blades suck in my opinion. Get an 8.5 or bigger


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The h.d. springs will be a great idea, don't forget the ballest. 
Also look at the fan and clutch as was mentioned. Look at the alt. see which one you have, might just upgrade it now for grinns.
As far as plow, 8' min. a 7'6 would be like a child's toy on that trk and you'll be sorry you never went bigger


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I also think putting a 7'6 plow is a big mistake, go to at least 8'. Upgrade your springs and check your alternator, you may have a heavy duty one already.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you guys talking combined weight on the springs?

I know the F350 cab and chassis has the same front suspension as the 450/550 and will take the larger springs otherwise you are stuck with smaller springs...with the 6,000lb axle factory springs per are like 3,000lbs supporting total load of 6,000lbs.

I found this out the hard way trying to fit the TTC-2816 which states 350/450/550...yeah no dice fitting those in there because I have the P.U. (the spring was wider then the perch and it would have been sitting over the ball joints)...

After some research I found that if it was cab and chassis the 350/450/550 have the same front suspension.

I put on the TTC-2813 3,750lbs rating per spring, with the Timbren FF350SDC SES and Rancho 9000XL...I'll be putting the plow on shortly and let you know how this set up works...The plow is a 8' Boss Super Trip Edge...

~edit
My F350 does have the 6,000lbs axle


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I had, I think, 5400 springs on my 2006 F350 CC. Handled my 8.5' MVP with wings fine. However, the plow tips would hit the pavement sometimes when I was driving around in V mode going in and out of parking lots. I looked closer and realized that I didn't have the 6000 lb springs, so I got them. Reduced the drop when I raised the plow by maybe an inch or so. 

I'd say just upgrade the spings; didn't cost that much and gives you peace of mind.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

tobicat;1865646 said:


> Thanks Brian. From what I've read the 6k springs are the way to go but was unsure if this was still applicable with new trucks. Even tho I know the v-plow is the most versatile, but I wanted to start off with a straight blade for the first season. I'm looking at the Western Midweight 7.5 @540lbs or the Western Pro Plow Series 2 7.5" @ 653lbs. I figure until the crew gets confident with what's involved I'll keep it simple.
> 
> So am I right to assume adding 6k springs that my 350 will be able to handle either of these two plows?


Yes they will handle either, in fact I put 9k springs on our F350 diesel and the price difference was maybe a few bucks and that truck handles the same blade a lot better. I agree with the others, get an 8ft or 8 1/2ft blade NOT a 7.5ft.


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

*another F350*

I just bought a 97 F350 and I think it has the 4400lb front axle. I am putting a 8.5' western plow on it and this thing really squats with the plow up. I have been reading some articles about replacement springs called Tuff springs. They will increase the axle to 5400lbs. I am wondering if I should go with the springs or stay with what I have and add a set of timbrens. Either way the cost will be about the same. Any thoughts or ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I have the plow on and with the TufTruck TTC-2813 I have very little sag, like none...In fact the timbrens still dont engage, I think I may want to contact them to get more spacers since I believe the fronts are supposed to be in constant contact...(Plus otherwise what a waste of 200 bucks)

My 6000lb axle with 3750lb rated (ea) springs (total front spring capacity of 7500lbs) is just fine...Plus the tuftruck springs level the truck out lifting the front 2.5"

I have a BS in engineering and was a desk jockey doing engineering for a decade (still consult) and man even for me was it hard to figure out springs in the auto industry online...Thing is I think when people say 6000lbs etc they are talking combined weight...since springs are in pairs, and by the laws of physics, structural analysis etc... You split the load when you have two evenly spaced supports...

Bottom line no matter what springs you have on your truck you are never going to increase your actual AXLE capacity over what is stamped on the door, since that is the end all be all of your capacity...

So far Im sold on the TTC-2813s for the F350 4wd srw xlt 8' PU super cab...

As stated before if you have a F350 cab and chassis you can get the larger springs since then you have the same front suspension as the 450/550

Dont quote me on this as this is for informational purposes only. 

~edit
Side note I did a ton of suspension upgrades, since I got overloaded and broke some rear leafs, I know have 6/1 ridiculous capacity rear leafs...Basically if I ever hit the helper spring my tires would be exploded...

Also note if you lift the front of the 350 2.5" while you dont need longer brake flex lines in normal operation if you put it on a lift you my snap a line when the axle is fully settled out...Its on the list!

Also I had a very good experience with SDtrucksprings...But you can also go to a local spring shop


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

*f350 springs*

Thanks AccuCon for your input! I am leaning towards the Tuff springs but I think I'm gonna talk to a spring shop and see what they have to offer. It's an old rusty truck and I just want to get a couple years more out of it...not looking to spend much cash! LOL!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

AccuCon;1867972 said:


> Well I have the plow on and with the TufTruck TTC-2813 I have very little sag, like none...In fact the timbrens still dont engage, I think I may want to contact them to get more spacers since I believe the fronts are supposed to be in constant contact...(Plus otherwise what a waste of 200 bucks)
> 
> My 6000lb axle with 3750lb rated (ea) springs (total front spring capacity of 7500lbs) is just fine...Plus the tuftruck springs level the truck out lifting the front 2.5"
> 
> ...


I am very interested to see a picture of this truck if you have one. I am looking to get new springs for my 05 f350 with the 6k front end. But I am afraid two and a half inches will be too much lift. I see they have one with only one inch of lift also, but it says rated for 5060 pounds or something, I think having a 10k front end would be very excessive..
what do you think? It is a diesel

my plan has been to just get the 7k springs from ford but these seem to look good. how is the price on them?


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Before









Install


















After









The pictures are not taken at the exact same location or distance from camera, so its kind of a bad comparison but you get the idea.

I'll try and get some pics tomorrow with the plow on both up and down so you can see the negligible sag.

With shipping I paid under $200 for the springs. The 2.5" levels the truck out nicely although I replaced my rear leafs with heavy duty 6/1 versus the stock 4/1 so my rear sits a tad higher than stock.

You will want to note also if you get the 2.5" level springs you are going to need new shocks in the front that can accommodate the lift.

The springs are very easy to install especially with two people, not that one person couldn't do it...


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

maxwell;1867715 said:


> I just bought a 97 F350 and I think it has the 4400lb front axle. I am putting a 8.5' western plow on it and this thing really squats with the plow up. I havpe been reading some articles about replacement springs called Tuff springs. They will increase the axle to 5400lbs. I am wondering if I should go with the springs or stay with what I have and add a set of timbrens. Either way the cost will be about the same. Any thoughts or ideas will be greatly appreciated.


I have a 97 F350 4600 axle, front weight with no plow is 4600. Technically at max already, I run a 8.5 western MVP on it, never had issues or even been concerned.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Jguck25;1868768 said:


> I am very interested to see a picture of this truck if you have one. I am looking to get new springs for my 05 f350 with the 6k front end. But I am afraid two and a half inches will be too much lift. I see they have one with only one inch of lift also, but it says rated for 5060 pounds or something, I think having a 10k front end would be very excessive..
> what do you think? It is a diesel
> 
> my plan has been to just get the 7k springs from ford but these seem to look good. how is the price on them?


I never actually answered your question...the 2.5" lift is def. not to much...However if you dont do most work yourself you should swap out the flex lines for the brakes...Like I said before with the front fully relaxed (like on a lift) it may snap a line...I recently had new sneakers and an alignment done and told the guys about it...they jack it up from the axle so it was a non issue...

Has anyone else had an issue with timbrens and not in contact with a 2.5" front level? I will probably call there tech support and im sure they will just say I need a bigger spacer...Even with the plow on and these springs there is no contact, why I know there is negligible sag (albiet when the springs wear in that may change)...its the same space with the plow off or the plow on and up


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Added note the TTC-2816s that they say fit the f350/450/550 yet neglect to mention its the f350 cab and chassis are rated 7700lbs each or 15,400lbs (they advertise great for plows) will not fit the PU F350...and oh my god having had the springs in hand they are effin HUGE...but there is no need to almost triple your axle capacity...A buddy I went to college with and owns his own off road fab shop out west was like umm your ride will be really stiff..I see why he said that...

In order for the TTC-2816s to fit you would have to remove the factory F350 PU spring perch, which is riveted to the frame, and rework the lower mount (like new axle)....its just not logical on the PU version

~edit
My buddy that helps me, is a master mechanic, and he saw the springs and laughed, we tried (just for ha-ha's) to put a normal spring compressor on them...yeah it doesnt even fit around the coils...Best part is the sales guy was still all like it says it should fit the f350 whats the issue...Im like it physically will not fit, the perch is 7.5" wide the springs are 8.5" in diameter and if we could get them to fit they would be resting on the ball joints...He was silent

This is the factory 6kLbs setup (I had the FX4...Now custom SuperFx4)


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Completely forgot about this...I have some pics of the Springs with an 8' Boss RT3 Super Trip added cutting edge and 12" SAM Plow Rubber...

*Down*

















*Up*

















As you can see only 1/2" of sag...No Timbrens (while I do have them they are not in contact) These are the TufTruck Standard ride 2-1/2" Leveling spring rated at 3,750lbs a spring (Model: TTC-2813)


----------

